# Filling out a basic fly rod arsenal?



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

OK I took a flyer  and bought a fly rod setup this summer, not knowing if I'd enjoy it or not, turns out I had a blast fishing for bass and gills. Its a 6w 9' cabelas stowaway model that fit in my motorcycle saddlebags. As much as I like it I know its not the only rod ill need. Im looking to add to my collection. Whats consided a must have rod as far as weight and lenght goes? Im thinking one heavier rod for salmon and one lighter rod for trout. What line weights and lenghts have you found are you go to setups.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

9' 6wt fast action for streamer ripping.
9' 8wt for bass bugs and all-around saltwater.
8.5' 5wt for all around michigan trout use. 

Those are the 3 rods that account for a majority of my damage...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Salmon, 9' 10wt mid flex. You can really put the brakes on em.
Muskie 9' 10 wt. tip flex. For tossing half a chicken in the ever present big water winds.
Pike and Bass- 9' 8wt tip flex. Big bugs, big water = tip flex. Hopefully my new one one will arrive today.
Steel, 9' 8wt mid flex. Never bring a knife to a gun fight.
Inland all around- 9' 6wt moderatly high flex.
stream trout and pan fish- I borrow my sons 8' 4wt.


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

There is no correct answer and many, many opinions as there are several variables such as the size of the water you fish, your physical characteristics, casting style, favorite flies, rod action, etc., etc.

One school of thought says that your rod weights should be in increments of 2, as Esox's response suggests. The logic here is that there is not much performance difference between a 5 wt and a 6wt or a 6wt and a 7wt that couldn't be achieved by under/over lining the rod.

While an 8.5' 5wt is an excellent all around rod for MI trout, I think I would check out a 4wt seeing as how I already had a 9' 6wt. If you plan on fishing small streams, a shorter rod might work better in tight quarters where casting accuracy takes precedence over distance.

Sounds like you could benefit from a visit to a good fly shop where you could have the opportunity to test cast several rods with different characteristics.

Have fun.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...I'll agree with Rangerman...

I have 4 rods that cover my needs nicely...

I'm not much of a steelhead/salmon guy so i stick in the 6w class on down...

I find i mainly use 2 rods the most...9' 6w for the bigger rivers and a 6'6 4w (which is my weapon of choice) and i still use that on the bigger rivers as well...just depends on the conditions.

I fill in the gaps with a 7'6 3w and a 8'6 5w...if i'm on a float trip i'll take both the 5 & 6 w's...one dry, one streamer. The 3w i use on smaller streams up north or some of the spring creeks in Wisconsin...

hope that helps...



Brookid


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Having gathered quite a few rods over the years, I have to say the 4 weights bring the most grins to me. I use them on the Manistee and Ausable for normal trout fishing and love them.
Next best for me is the 6 weigh for streamers and night fishing, then a 5 for everything in between or for when I don't know what I expect to be throwing, then a 9 or 10 weight for salmon and salt. That means I should have (and did) get a 7 weight for bassin' and steelheading and a 2 or 3 weight for small streams, bluegill and pocket waters!


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

For salmon, I would not go lower than a 9 wt. I use a 9' 9 wt, which can double for light salt if and when I get a chance to go there. I use a 10' 8 wt for steelhead and for some bass. I use a 9' 5wt for stream trout. I have never used lower weight rod than my 5 wt, so I can't comment on their actions, but I would tend to agree wioth the other posters that a 4 wt would be a good choice to complement your 6 wt.


----------

